# Precipitação mensal máxima em Portugal em Junho



## Rog (6 Jun 2008 às 13:54)

Qual será a precipitação mensal máxima oficialmente registada em Portugal em Junho? Atendendo à dificuldade de obter dados oficiais de precipitação total, esta sondagem será apenas relacionada com as estações divulgadas no relatório mensal do IM. Sondagem até próximo dia 9.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2008 às 14:02)

Para mim menos de 40mm!

Até dia 15 não espero nada! A partir daí talvez convectividade  lá mais para o fim do mês que a acontecer, a meu ver, não trará muita água!

Mas é claro, mero palpite...

EDIT: Lembrei-me agora da possibilidade de passar os 40 mm nos Açores ou Madeira. Mas mesmo assim... mantenho!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2008 às 14:33)

Eu votei entre os 40 e os 60mm... penso que lá chegará... No Norte... ou ilhas...


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2008 às 14:43)

60 a 80mm tou optimista
No Funchal será quase impossível, se ainda estivesse alguma estação do norte da ilha no relatório mensal...
Estou mais inclinado para os Açores, que terão aí uns dias de boas precipitações.


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2008 às 18:19)

Eu escolhi a opção 40 – 60mm. É possível que uma trovoada ou duas possa deixar essa quantidade em algum lugar do país.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2008 às 14:20)

Ah, ainda não tinha visto esta votação

Acho que o grupo ocidental dos Açores, e talvez mesmo o central, pode acumular alguma precipitação significativa. No entanto, e a julgar pelos moldes do relatório climático de Maio, teremos apenas o valor de precipitação ocorrido em Ponta Delgada.
E na Madeira a mesma coisa. As encostas norte até podem ter alguma precipitação, mas só teremos acesso ao valor do Funchal.

No Continente, também não acho que deva chover muito.

Assim sendo o meu palpite vai para 40-60mm.
Ou Ponta Delgada, ou o Norte ou interior do continente


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2008 às 14:28)

Eu votei em: < 40mm
Penso que junho não vai ser muito chuvoso.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jun 2008 às 14:47)

Eu votei no intervalo 60mm a 80mm
Nao, vai ser batida em Portugal Continental... Mas as ilhas, deixam sempre a desejar umas belas chuvadas


----------



## Fil (8 Jun 2008 às 21:17)

Votei em >= 60mm e < 80mm, talvez na estação de Portelinha.


----------



## psm (8 Jun 2008 às 21:36)

Fui pessimista votei em menor que 40mm


----------



## diogo (8 Jun 2008 às 23:21)

Votei entre 60 e 80 mm, pois tenho esperança que a 2ª quinzena do mês traga alguma aguinha


----------



## iceworld (9 Jun 2008 às 00:16)

Votei 60mm a 80mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2008 às 12:29)

Eu votei no intervalo 40 mm a 60 mm, aposto em 50 mm no Noroeste de Portugal


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 17:34)

Não sei se esta estação é a mesma do IM, mas se for, tenho a dizer que a estação da Horta, nos Açores, já vai com 73,8mm acumulados este mês.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 23:06)

Rog disse:


> Qual será a precipitação mensal máxima oficialmente registada em Portugal em Junho? Atendendo à dificuldade de obter dados oficiais de precipitação total, esta sondagem será apenas relacionada com as estações divulgadas no relatório mensal do IM. Sondagem até próximo dia 9.



Vamos lá apurar os vencedores!

Segundo o relatório mensal, a localidade com mais precipitação registada ao longo do mês de Junho foi *Cabril* com *47mm*.





Ou seja, Parabéns aos apostadores do intervalo *40-60mm*!
(no qual eu também estou incluído!).

Mas indo contra a minha própria vitória, e uma vez que agora temos acesso aos dados diários de todas as estações, fui analisar a estação da *Horta* nos Açores, uma vez que já tinha sido noticia devido à chuva forte a meio do mês, e tirei os seguintes dados da nova página do IM:











O que dá um total de +-*81-82mm* acumulados de 1 a 30 de Junho.

Não sei se é justo mudar as regras no final do jogo, dado que no início era dito que só se teria em conta os valores divulgados no relatório mensal. 
Mas a mim parece-me justo que ganhe a única aposta no intervalo *>80mm*. Um voto solitário mas que acertou em cheio!

(Quem foi?)

Mas também não sei se estão ou não de acordo comigo!


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2008 às 23:41)

AnDré disse:


> Vamos lá apurar os vencedores!
> 
> Segundo o relatório mensal, a localidade com mais precipitação registada ao longo do mês de Junho foi *Cabril* com *47mm*.
> 
> ...




As tuas contas são baseadas em dados de estações oficiais, isso foi digamos a regra base... como agora temos recursos de verificar os arquivos das estações não faz sentido apenas verificarmos as estações do relatório.
Como tal, e tendo em conta esse valor que obteste acima dos 80mm, o vencedor é... Zoelae


----------



## vitamos (11 Jul 2008 às 13:01)

Rog disse:


> o vencedor é... Zoelae



Plenamente de acordo! dados oficiais do continente e ilhas sempre foi o critério


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2008 às 10:18)

Rog disse:


> As tuas contas são baseadas em dados de estações oficiais, isso foi digamos a regra base... como agora temos recursos de verificar os arquivos das estações não faz sentido apenas verificarmos as estações do relatório.
> Como tal, e tendo em conta esse valor que obteste acima dos 80mm, o vencedor é... Zoelae



Ainda bem que concordam!
Então, Parabéns *Zoelae*!!
Tiro certeiro, ahm?


----------

